# Japaneseknifeatosis



## jimbob

The doctor has diagnosed me. Its been only two months since i caught the full blown disease. There is no hope for me. These are the symptoms i am showing so far.


----------



## wenus2

Oh, this is bad...
My gut feeling is that a future examination is likely to reveal the existence of the dreaded deba.
There's no hope for you once the condition has manifested to that level.

My condolences to your family, friends, and bank account.


----------



## jimbob

The doctor prescribed me a yoshi sld suji which should hold it off for a while...


----------



## barramonday

Nice set Jim , you best not be getting a Shig anytime soon as 1 is never enough!


----------



## Von blewitt

barramonday said:


> Nice set Jim , you best not be getting a Shig anytime soon as 1 is never enough!



I'll second that. 5 so far


----------



## schanop

Nice and get a shig soon. Layer this year, I should hit double digit range myself


----------



## jimbob

A couple of recent additions. Kato 240 and Doi Sakai Takayuki 195 Kama UsubaView attachment 15417
View attachment 15418


----------



## jimbob

Man, struggling with pics! A bit computer illiterate


----------



## jimbob

View attachment 16808

A bit of an update. Pretty happy with the lineup (for now) and they all get used. Saving for shigs now! Funny how true some of the earlier posts turned out to be!
Tanaka 165 Blue Deba - First deba, really enjoying getting clean fillets now!
Sakai Takayuki Doi 195 Kama Usuba - My wife may be getting sick of ken cut veggies.....
Shigefusa 180 Kitaeji Petty - What have i begun. Perfect size petty for me.
Hattori FH Parer - Great wee knife, does all my baby boys strawberries, grapes etc. A tad short for my liking, have a new profile ealy coming.
Ealy 210 AEB-L Gyuto - Shined her up. Amazing balance and comfort. Handy having a stainless on hand too if its just a small task.
Kato 240 Gyuto - The beast.
Yoshikane SLD 270 Damascus Suji - Thin, sharp, awesome. Dont get to use it as much as i would like!
MAC Bread - Cuts bread good..
CCK 1303 - Probably the best knife for cutting sweet potato wedges, my sons favourite...
Kiwi Cleaver - Carcass chopping, and coconut opening. Friggin $8 bucks. $1.50 for the small one, package opener( which has been too many of late!)


----------



## jimbob




----------



## Dusty

Crickey. What's third from the left?


----------



## Crothcipt

I would say shig 180 petty.


----------



## jimbob

Correct. Handle to tip it's just shy of 20 cm.


----------



## Dusty

I like the profile of that one a lot. Enough height for board clearance, and it looks like a useful, nimble tip. Nice Jimbob.


----------



## Brad Gibson

that shig petty is sweet! and an awesome ealy shiny toy! great collection jim


----------



## jigert

Looking good, James! I see you're taking good care of the Ealy


----------



## jimbob

Thought id show my storage solution, (and a few additions). Cant go on the wall so made use of a corner and mounted the mag bloks on a timber frame. Works a treat!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Very creative Jim. lets hope nobody jumbs up on the counter and leans back. LOL


----------



## cookinstuff

That's a great idea, I really like it, looks like a super prep area hehe.


----------



## jimbob

Couple of recentish additions. Shig 300 yanagi and Kagekiyo k tipped 240 gyuto. The shig has provided me with the most pleasurable cuts I've ever done and the kagekiyo is sublime.View attachment 21581


----------



## cheflarge

:ubersexy: Very nice collection. BTW... to late now, the thirst is never quenched! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jimbob

After much jostling, this is what remains. Just a heiji petty to come and that has to be it for a while as i need to save for a trans tasman shift. Its going to be hard...


----------



## schanop

Was that a Shigefusa kitaeji 270mm you were talking about?


----------



## jimbob

Sure is. Makes my kato look like a *****..... Scuse the French.


----------



## rami_m

Jim, we need to be introduced . That's an awesome collection.


----------



## jimbob

Ok, so here's the family after another frenzy!


----------

